# Repair Codes



## Trendale (May 6, 2008)

Hi,
Can someone tell me the proper sequencing of the repair code and the excisions of benign and malignant codes? I beleive the highest dollar should go first. For example: 
12041-$616.00
11423-$520.00

I also bill the secondary code(s) with a 59 and 51.

Any feed back is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jharrell (May 6, 2008)

I would bill the highest one 1st as well.

Jessica Harrell, CPC


----------



## mmelcam (May 7, 2008)

That is also how I would bill it.


----------



## rjconnell (May 19, 2008)

In a recent Medicare (Trailblazer) seminar I attended it was suggested to rank procedures according to RVUs rather than dollar amount.  Fee schedules can vary between providers and payers, but RVUs should be consistent.


----------

